# My First Tattoo



## jorrow (May 14, 2009)

I got this tattoo of my daughters handprint yesterday on my ribs hurt like hell  but it was worth it  what do yall think about it???


----------



## Jas2Cats (May 14, 2009)

What a great tattoo~! I love it.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 14, 2009)

that is such a great tatoo, and the most painful place--


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 14, 2009)

I think that's pretty cool as far as tattoos go--I doubt you could ever regret it! Adorable. I want to get a tortoise tat somewhere once they have removable ink (but not henna).


----------



## terryo (May 14, 2009)

I want a little paw print on my wrist.....but I'm scared to death.


----------



## Laura (May 14, 2009)

I know someone who got a heart and pawprint near her heart.. then another.. then a horse shoe on the back of her neck, then another then a whole herd on her back... addicting they say...!


----------



## jorrow (May 15, 2009)

Thanx everyone... Terry It would hurt a little but the pain only last for the tattooing so if it were small it would be over in no time.


----------



## Jas2Cats (May 15, 2009)

Terry, Josh is right, it only hurts while they are doing it. So a small one won't be bad.

My sister is afraid of the pain, so, we were going together to get tattoos. We've done this twice now, I have 2 tattoos, and she has.........none~! She's chickened out both times. Now, when I go to Denver in June to see her, she says she'll get one along with me (that is if I can find an artist. The one who did my other 2 is booked until November~!) Yeah, right, I'll have 3 and she'll have none LOL


----------



## Crazy1 (May 15, 2009)

Terry, I got mine on my 45th Birthday. I have a blue shaded crescent moon done in Celtic knots on my right shoulder. It was not bad, felt kinda like being irritated with a fox-tail (the weed). Like when you have one in your sock and it just kind of scratches you. They say getting a tat over a bony area is more painful and that the low of the back, elbows and ankles bones are some of the worst places as far as pain. I've been thinking of placing one of my torts under the moon. But I need my friend to draw one first.


----------



## Jas2Cats (May 15, 2009)

Yep, any bony area hurts more, my ankle hurt when Patrick hit the bony area. My other one is on my right shoulder blade, and only hurt where he had to go over the area multiple times because of the detail work. Again, it only hurts while they are doing it, and, once it's done and healed, it's always there for you. I really love my tattoos.

Robyn, I got my first at 37 and my second at 40. Both times, my Mom had a fit. I didn't tell her about either until they were done (well, the second, she didn't know about for 2 years), and now that she knows I'm going to get another, she's having a fit and telling me that "tattoos are out of style" LOL I feel bad for her, but, I like them and will continue. The sad thing for her, is that my dad thinks they are great~! Luckily for her he has skin prob's or he would be out there with me


----------



## Crazy1 (May 16, 2009)

Josh, I just realized there is a lot of ink in that little handprint . What a sweet thing to do. You know she will grow up knowing she has daddys heart. 

Alyce, my dad had a butterfly placed on each shoulder while he was in the service. Both my brothers have butterflies too, sort of a rite of passage, I think. My Mom and I would always tease about getting a black widow or scorpion on our shoulders but my Dad had no trouble letting us both know tattoos were only for "bad" girls. You know the kind that are Ã¢â‚¬Ëœwild and recklessÃ¢â‚¬â„¢, and that we were anything but. 

Well my Mom and dad both passed 3 years before I got mine (over 14 yrs ago). But I was so surprised to hear my adult daughters say how cool she thought it was when she saw mine through my blouse and finally showed me hers. I didn't know she even had one.  Its a flying unicorn on her ankle, she said she couldn't decide wheather to get Peguses or a unicorn.


----------



## jorrow (May 16, 2009)

yea i took a little while about a hour and a half tattoo time.... Thats real cool your daughter liked yours... and funny she had been hiding hers.


----------



## Stazz (May 16, 2009)

Josh, that is a truly original tatt  Awesome !!! Really cool!


----------



## jorrow (May 17, 2009)

thanks stace i cant show my lil girl yet shell wanna touch it an it hasnt healed yet. I think she is gonna love it though


----------



## Stazz (May 17, 2009)

Aww yeah I can imagine  Ryleigh will definitely love it !


----------



## Gulf Coast (May 18, 2009)

aww its very sweet... I wanna get both my daughters (ages 20 and 9) their actual baby feet print tatted on me, but right now working on a large tattoo that covers the whole outside of my right thigh. My mom who is 54 and a cancer survivor got a bear claw done on her back.. She is hooked now and cant wait to have more work done.. Which will happen because her grand daughter (my daughter) is a tattoo artist..  

The worst part of the pain is the outline, if you can make it through that then you are golden.. 


Yes!!!They are like potato chips, can't have just one..  Some of my oldest tatts are 20 years old and they still look as great as the day I got them and I still love each of them and never regret getting any of them..


----------



## desertsss (May 18, 2009)

That is an awesome tat. I love it. 
And yah the rib tats are very painful. 
I got a japanese kanji (sp?) on my ribs for my high school graduation. 
My sis and me got the same tat but she got hers on her foot. 
It hurt bad but I also think the artist wasn't very skilled. She was practically scraping my ribs. 
I have a couple more I need to get and then I will be done for a while.
As of now I have 5. A rose for my mom, I have matching tats with both my sisters, I have a sun/moon with stars and then my fave is a ying yang as the center of a lotus flower. Very colorful. 
I need to get one for my dad, my step-daughter, and then my hubby and I are getting our wedding rings tatted on. Yes they are quite addicting.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 21, 2009)

I have one tattoo on my left shoulder, never thought IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d ever get one but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t regret it at all. In fact now I want another one on the other shoulder.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (May 22, 2009)

richalisoviejo said:


> I have one tattoo on my left shoulder, never thought IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d ever get one but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t regret it at all. In fact now I want another one on the other shoulder.



Hey! WELCOME BACK!!
and yes tatoos are addicting. I have never met a person that just had one for more than 5 years. usually a person will get a second within 5 years of gthe first one.


----------



## richalisoviejo (May 23, 2009)

Weloveourtortoise said:


> richalisoviejo said:
> 
> 
> > I have one tattoo on my left shoulder, never thought IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d ever get one but donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t regret it at all. In fact now I want another one on the other shoulder.
> ...




Thanks!

YouÃ¢â‚¬â„¢re right, I canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t say I know of anyone that just has one. I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t decided what I want next but my graphic designer friend will be the one to design it.


----------



## purpod (May 23, 2009)

Love this thread, peeps! Your hand print is _most xllnt _(I'll bet that one hurt like heck tho, considering the placement & all of the filling in; yeouch!) & I'm sure your lil' Booger will love it once it has healed & she can place her hand upon it!! Very cool idea!

As one of those "wild girls", lol, I have been getting tatt's since 8th grade & there's only one I regret, and that's only 'cuz I didn't know the artist & the hill-billy did a horrible job of it, danggit. _Always_ know who your artist is prior to getting the tatt; and make sure s/he has done tatt's _on the area you wish to have done _too! 

I had a friend who's son did tatt's (beautiful ones that I had seen on others) so I had him put a frawg crawling up my right thigh; only problem was he had never done a tatt there before; when he was done, I could take some of the ink off by blotting a paper towel on it! I pretty much went straight to my original artist who said he could prolly fix it, but not for at least 6 months! So my advice would be, if your artist is not available, then just wait.

Unfortunately, mine is located in Redding, CA & I'm currently in So. Cal! His name is James (Jamie) and he owns "Tattoos Ink"; he's a young pup, and has no ink personally, but he is incredibly talented; He has repaired my frawg, the tortie on my shoulder, created a lil' "Booger Bug" (looks like a blue lady bird with brown spots) on my right wrist & done an incredible thorn armband on my right bicep area with the words "Jesus Christ" in the middle. I would highly recommend him to anyone interested, should they be in the Shasta County area.

I, too, have a flutterby (on my left hand), my daughters name (on my left wrist next to the Booger Bug.. as she is my 'Booger'), my son's name (on my left ankle) a dolphin in honor of my bestest GF (on the opposing shoulder of my tort), the letter "Q" (on my neck behind my ear), a "kef" on my left thigh (for my sweetheart) & half of a heart which I designed on my left breast (my ex has the other half of the heart on his chest). 

Oh, and I also have a "stoner dot" on my right wrist & the initials "D", "J" & a heart on my right ankle. Those I did myself with a needle, thread & india ink when I was in 8th grade. (My mom didn't notice those for over a year even tho we had a swimming pool & I was always in it)

Addicting? Oh yes, very much so ~ I still have more work I would like done, but for now, I'll just bide my time, lol. My son would 'prolly roll his eyeballs if he saw a new tatt on me, LOL. My mom, now 66 and still a reserved catholic, loves the Kokopelli images & some day, I will talk her into getting one, lol. All of the tatt's I have are very personal in meaning to me & I think that is the key as to why I love my ink.

Okie, enuf from this purpod peep ~ sorry to have gone into a novel on this thread... please forgive a girl who loves her tatt's!
Blessings to all  ~
Purpod


----------



## terryo (May 23, 2009)

Ya know Purpod...you could write a novel on here and I would read it many times over. You are one of the most interesting people I have ever come across. I really love ALL your posts.


----------



## purpod (May 23, 2009)

terryo said:


> Ya know Purpod...you could write a novel on here and I would read it many times over. You are one of the most interesting people I have ever come across. I really love ALL your posts.



Once again, Terry, you are much too kind! Hopefully you'll make it to the 2nd Annual TFO Meeting & I can give ya a hugg for all of your kind compliments! (Hopefully when I get those resumes out there, possible employers will find my bizarre mix of tatt's and CJ knowledge to be worthwhile too! lol)

Blessings!!
Your friend Purpod peep


----------



## Stazz (May 24, 2009)

I always love reading your posts Purpod  You have such a wonderful way with words


----------



## purpod (May 27, 2009)

Awww, thanx Stace!  Between you & Terry, I'm getting embarassed over here, lol ~

I hope the families that I will be helping in the near future feel the same way as you! Shoot, if I can't knock 'em out with my gorgeous purpod hairs & tatt's, I'll "Wow" them with my gift for gab, LOL!

Blessings,
Purpod


Stazz said:


> I always love reading your posts Purpod  You have such a wonderful way with words


----------

